# Is Tryptophan available in Canada WITHOUT a prescription?



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

I've heard of some people having great success combating their SA/depression with the use of Tryptophan.

Is there any way I can get this stuff without a doctor's prescription?

Thanks.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Not in Canada...sorry.
For me, tryptophan is only used for sleep issues. It helps me get a good, deep sleep every night so I can be less anxious during the day.
Go see your doctor. I can't see there being a problem with getting tryptophan because it's not a drug. It's an enzyme.
Good luck!


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Little Willow said:


> I can't see there being a problem with getting tryptophan because it's not a drug.


L-Tryptophan is regulated as a drug in Canada, where it is available by prescription only. It was originally regulated as a dietary supplement in the US, but the death of several people taking the supplement caused the Food and Drug Administration to ban its sale entirely. Specifically, L-Tryptophan has been associated with eosinophilia-myalgia syndrome:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eosinophilia-myalgia_syndrome



Little Willow said:


> It's an enzyme.


L-Tryptophan is an amino acid, not an enzyme.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm sure you can get some at iherb.com or other online supplement sites. They ship worldwide. Anyway, you can try to get some 5-HTP, which is similar to L-Tryptophan and it's not banned in Canada. 

NOTE: The US ban was removed years ago...

EDIT: Let's hope BIG PHARMA doesn't make all supplements ilegal, they have been trying very hard lately.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm with robertz--go for the 5-HTP.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

5-htp is supposedly metabolized in Tryptophan.


Its worked pretty good for me so far.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wow. never knew there was a tryptophan drug.


----------

